# Bonded Leather? Really?



## hotbutta

Does anyone regret buying the bonded leather over top grain? I like the look ,especially the feel, but concerned about durability over the article. Thanks.


----------



## RSH

hotbutta,

I have been selling the chairs in bonded leather/vinyl combo for the past several years, and had pretty much no complaints. I have tried myself to damage the bonded leather really hard and I could not even leave a mark on it.

I do not have any other statistics beyond 2 years, though


----------



## TypeA

Ive had my bonded leather berkline chairs since the beginning of december. Love the feel of it but it does fold over on itself and crease the material right down the middle of the seat when you sit down, both my berline 12003s do it, disappointing and very annoying. I also had to amour all between the lower arm and seat cushion as they will rub against each other as the chair reclines, loudly and annoyingly, luckily the amour all did the trick. That may be some sort of vinyl down there tho


----------



## Mark Techer

When you guys refer to bonded leather, is that the same as "rolled and corrected" leather that has a vinyl impregnation?


----------



## RSH

Not sure of exact process of creation of the bonded leather, but I believe that they take leather and grind and mesh it with additional components, and then stretch it into a new cover, which is a composite material. It contains about 17-20% of leather.


----------



## Mark Techer

RSH said:


> Not sure of exact process of creation of the bonded leather, but I believe that they take leather and grind and mesh it with additional components, and then stretch it into a new cover, which is a composite material. It contains about 17-20% of leather.


Sounds like the same stuff. 17~20% is REALLY heavily corrected. Have you ever seen or got to sit on a non corrected leather seat? My last "day job" back in 2002 involved some selling leather products to furniture manufactures. So there were several grades to know about interestingly enough, the price goes way up for less correction. This is in part because finding large hides that have no holes is hard. With heavily corrected leather, this is non issue as even low grade leather like belly flap can be used. It is rolled and pressed and why it has that so called leather pattern we see on so many leather products. 

A few years ago I visited a THX dubbing stage and they had a non corrected leather sofa in their foyer. I was sitting waiting for the managing director to take me for a tour and the person I was with made comment about the sofa looking "tatty" due to the number of scratches etc. I then explained that this couch was expensive because it was not corrected and the "tatty" look was due to injuries the animal would have suffered when it was alive. I then realized this person had not considered the fact that leather is actually the skin of a beast like a cow and that at some point it may have cut itself on a barbed wire fence, got insect bites etc.

I wish I had know all that before I bought my leather jacket as I clearly remember looking for one without marks like bites etc.


----------



## hotbutta

Thanks guys. I'm still on the fence. I just dont want the leather one wearing like an old belt. I have couches that are over 20 years old that look new. And I have ones that are 4 years ond that the tanning is cracking and fading. I will deide soon. Thanks again.


----------



## usrsld

I've had my bonded leather Berkline 12000's (import model purchased from Roman) for a year and half. They are holding up well and I have no complaints, and I'm a pretty picky HT enthusiast. I have a couple of expensive top grain recliners in my home and the Berklines compare nicely. I would not hesitate to buy them again.


----------



## mtbdudex

I just purchased my 4 berklines from Roman just 1 week ago.
They are the import ones, I believe 12006's
In the Auto OE business we have STD test specs for long term durability. Etc. So the Q is we know these bonded ones have a diff feel, but durability wise are they tested and validated to same spec? Hopefully "yes" is the a answer.


----------

